# How's Arizona for squatting or whatevs.



## The Other Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

I've always really wanted to spend some time there. I love wide open expanse and intense sun. Any one have any experience with this place? Anything you have to add is appreciated.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 5, 2016)

I was hanging out in Yuma once by the Carl's Jr. (Good dumpster) away from the parking lot in the sand.

Some dude said he'd give me $100 if I let him suck my dick and if I painted a shed at his house.

I had no doubt he would have followed through and he's probably still in the neighborhood.

If you are used to the sun in Oregon, you might be better just getting a taste instead of setting up shop.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 5, 2016)

...also, I understand a Tribe near the railyard in Yuma would let travelers stay there dirt cheap~$25/month. You had to move your tent every 30 days a short distance and pay to be compliant. 

Place was known as "crittervile" by the inhabitants, not sure if they still do it, but it could be worth looking into.


----------



## The Other Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I was hanging out in Yuma once by the Carl's Jr. (Good dumpster) away from the parking lot in the sand.
> 
> Some dude said he'd give me $100 if I let him suck my dick and if I painted a shed at his house.
> 
> ...



Ha, interesting. I'll remember that. Well I lived in California until I was 20, so I have some idea of strong sunshine and heat. I imagine I'd do alrI ghat so long as I stay hydrated of course.


----------



## The Other Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> ...also, I understand a Tribe near the railyard in Yuma would let travelers stay there dirt cheap~$25/month. You had to move your tent every 30 days a short distance and pay to be compliant.
> 
> Place was known as "crittervile" by the inhabitants, not sure if they still do it, but it could be worth looking into.



Wow, that would be perfect. I'll definitely be looking into that. I hope it's there.


----------



## CT I (Jul 5, 2016)

It's REALLY hot out here right now. I'm in Tucson and it's killer. Yuma will be worse. Be sure you stay cool if you come out this time of year. It is beautiful though that's for sure.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 5, 2016)

The Other Koala said:


> Wow, that would be perfect. I'll definitely be looking into that. I hope it's there.



Gettum one nice Indian girl and you're golden...or maybe she'll just slit your throat instead


----------



## The Other Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Gettum one nice Indian girl and you're golden...or maybe she'll just slit your throat instead



That would be nice. Either way works for me, as long as it's for a good cause


----------



## The Other Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

CT I said:


> It's REALLY hot out here right now. I'm in Tucson and it's killer. Yuma will be worse. Be sure you stay cool if you come out this time of year. It is beautiful though that's for sure.



I suppose I should invest in a sweet sun hat.


----------



## Tude (Jul 6, 2016)

hi there - moving your thread over to the squatter's subforum, hope you generate more input from the gang


----------



## Kal (Jul 7, 2016)

Ir you go check out Flagstaff neat town they also have nice trails that you can explore


----------

